# Netzteil umbauen (Lüfter)



## Neyman (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte in meinem Netzteil die Lüfter austauschen, um es zu einem Silentnetzteil zu machen.

Mein Netzteil:
 - Enermax EG365AX-VEG-FMA (350 Watt), mit zwei Lüftern (80mm/92mm)

Die neuen (Silent-)Lüfter:
 - Papst 8412 N/2GML(E) (80mm) und
 - Papst 3412 NL (92mm)

Dabei habe ich aber ein kleines Problem: Die Stromanschlüsse der neuen Lüfter (Molex (80mm)/Y-Doppelstecker (92mm)) passen nicht auf die Stecker im Netzteil... 

Muss ich jetzt die Kabel der Original Lüfter ablöten und an die neuen anlöten
..? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung?

p.s.: Auf die Idee mit dem Lüfterumbau bin ich übrigens durch die Silent-Netzteile von ichbinleise.de gekommen. Die gab's da zwar schon umgebaut, aber 45 Teuro für zwei (umgebaute) Lüfter waren/sind mir dafür einfach zu viel! - Meine Lüfter habe ich für etwa die Hälfte bekommen, nur eben nicht umgebaut.


Danke im Voraus!
neyman


----------

